# Hi from CA



## khorv (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello Everyone,


My name is Vivian Khor and I am an EE engineer and a composer. Composing is not my real living yet but I hope one day it will be.
My main instrument is the piano. I play Debussy, Bach, Mozart and Beethoven.
My styles are slow, sad, romantic orchestral, or a-tonal dark horror.
I recently wrote 2 compositions and had a 70 orchestra play and record the music.
I am signing up for the orchestration class with Peter.

My studio setup:

Mac G4 1.25 dual, 2G ram
Pro Tools 6.7, Logic 7.0
HD 96, HD 192, Focustrite Contrl24

2PCs 1.8G
VSL-Opus
Garritan Strings
East-West Strings
Gigastudio 
Acid 5.0

Thanks for letting me introduce myself.

peace.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi khorv,

Which CA? Canadafornia or Califada? 

I'm also taking the orchestration class. Welcome!


----------



## khorv (Nov 29, 2006)

california, orange county


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 29, 2006)

khorv @ Wed Nov 29 said:


> california, orange county


Cool, er, warm...

I grew up in Covina, but spent many days visiting Huntington, Newport and Laguna Beaches. I even had a couple of front row season tickets (just past 3rd base) to every 3rd Angels home game for a few years.

By contrast, up here across the river from Portland, it was about 26 degrees this morning. It's about 100 miles to a cold, windy beach and we have no pro baseball team. But it sure is green.

See you in class!


----------



## khorv (Nov 29, 2006)

Currently, walking outside at 65F, I am being swept away by the strong Santa Ana winds.
I am 1 mile from hungtinton beach, biking to it is easy via the Santa Ana River trial. If you have grown up in this area, you probably remember, and there's Balboa Island...south coast plaza..etc..anyways, I am excited about class, see you there!


----------

